# Eure Lieblingsmusik?



## michi_pc (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,

was hört ihr denn so für Musik? 

Also, ich höre alles *auser Volksmusik und Schlager*
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Rob Zombie

Aber auch was langsameres 
Cisum 
Ben
Aaliyha
Celine Dion usw. 

und Ihr?


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Oktober 2004)

Ohje.. Am PC höre ich meistens Drumm'n'Bass (Ltj Bukem), TripHop, AcidJazz oder Hardcore.
Sonst im Normalfall so quer Beet durch alles was mir halt gefällt, vor allem einiges aus den 80ern oder Metal.
Und wenn ich mal mieß drauf bin können sich sogar mal sachen wie die Onkelz (buhu ich weiß) breit machen oder im krassesten Falle Lacrimosa.

Mein absoluter Favourite ist Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Oktober 2004)

Rock, Hard Rock, Alt. Rock, Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore, Emocore, Crossover, Alternative, New Metal, Punk, Punk Rock, Goth Punk, Emo-Punk, Grunge, College Rock, Seattle Rock .... reicht das?


----------



## sisela (28. Oktober 2004)

Also electronisches Gequirle wie zum Beispiel Autechre oder Amon Tobin über TripHop ala Massive Attack, Portishead und Jay-Jay Johanson bis Drum and Bass ala Ltj Bukem
Wenn mir natürlich alles nicht zusagt dann natürlich meine Musik oder die von anderen freien Musikern .

...


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Hehe, bei mir ist das recht durchwachsen:
Am PC meistens Black Metal oder sowas in die richtig.
Ansonsten auch viel Punk Rock aber (was jetzt garnicht dazu passt) auch viel HipHop.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Rock, Hard Rock, Alt. Rock, Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore, Emocore, Crossover, Alternative, New Metal, Punk, Punk Rock, Goth Punk, Emo-Punk, Grunge, College Rock, Seattle Rock .... reicht das?


Ja ok so ausführlich wollte ichs nicht machen, kommt aber alles hin


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Oktober 2004)

Hängt ein wenig von meiner Stimmung ab, aber hauptsächlich Alternative/Rock (Hoobastank, 3DD, Disturbed, Drowning Pool).


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich schließe mich Sebastian Wramba und Sinac an.
Hauptsache selbstgemacht (also nix aus'm Computer) und hart! 

redlama :suspekt:

P.S. Da fällt mir ein, dass ich endlich mal wieder mein Drumset benutzen müsste, ...


----------



## Avariel (28. Oktober 2004)

Punk, Gothic, Gothic-Rock, Alternative-Pop, Alternative-Rock, ein klein wenig Metal..


----------



## exxe (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich hör eigentlich alles was unter den Oberbegriff "Dark Music" fällt - also Metall in allen Variationen, Folk/Neofolk, Gothrock/-metall, EBM, Industrial und Synthiepop.
Aber den anderen Musikrichtungen stehe ich recht aufgeschlossen gegenüber.


----------



## imweasel (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also an meine Lautsprecher kommt meist

- Tool
- Slapshot
- Dropkick Murphys
- Sick of it all
- und alte Klassiker wie Dead Kennedys, Angry Samoans, Youth of today, Samhain, ... nicht zu vergessen Jethro Tull (liegt sicherlich an meinem Alter  )

In letzter Zeit fahre ich aber auch auf gälisch Musik ab, z.B. Runrig u.ä.


----------



## aTa (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hör am liebsten DrumnBass (Aphrodite usw) und natürlich HipHop, aber ab und zu auch was man so im Radio hört, also fast alles ausser UmzUmzUmz und Volksmusik...


----------



## Fabian (28. Oktober 2004)

Punk, Punk-Rock, Bubblegum - selten mal sowas wie Chemical Brothers oder Prodigy - manchmal sogar Pop..


----------



## saschaf (28. Oktober 2004)

Hui ! So viele Brüder im Geiste hier (jedenfalls was Musik angeht) - hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Scalé (28. Oktober 2004)

Überwiegend Death Metal,
Manchmal auch black.
Und wenn ich ganz lustig bin auch mal sachen wie Scyclad, etc


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

So langsam glaube ich "harte Musik" zu hören gehört bei informatikern dazu, denn meine beiden Brüde (ebenfalls Infromatiker) hören das gleiche wie ich. 
Vielleicht eine Berufskrankheit?  

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Oktober 2004)

Da ich mich mit diesem Genregequirle noch nie ausgekannt habe, hier mal ein paar Artisten/Bands die stellvertretend zu der Musik die ich höre stehen...

- Nirvana
- Korn
- Godsmack
- Disturbed
- Die Ärzte
- System of a Down
- Iron Maiden/Metallica
...


----------



## Avariel (28. Oktober 2004)

Du meinst genau wie wir alle Trekkies sind und einen mehrere Meter hohen Stapel mit Perry Rhodan - Heften daheim haben?


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

@Avariel: exakt! 
@Helmut Klein: Also die selbe Berufskrankheit!  

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## MrPostman (28. Oktober 2004)

Hmm  kein Heavy Metaller hier

meine Favorites sind sowas wie Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Manowar...aber auch Onkelz und Hardrock zeuch...Van Halen...zeug aus den 80ern halt


----------



## vogtländer (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich wollte immer mal aus'm Rahmen fallen.

Kennt jemand Madredeus oder Stefano Landi?
Ansonsten ist z.Z. viel 60er-Jahre und sogar Klassik dabei.


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Oktober 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Helmut Klein: Also die selbe Berufskrankheit!



Jepp, scheint ein Massenphänomen zu sein...


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

@vogtländer: Lass mich raten, de Randfichten hast und hörst Du auch, oder?

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## vogtländer (28. Oktober 2004)

MrPostman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm  kein Heavy Metaller hier
> 
> meine Favorites sind sowas wie Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Manowar...aber auch Onkelz und Hardrock zeuch...Van Halen...zeug aus den 80ern halt



Keine Metaller, überwiegend Informatixer.


----------



## vogtländer (28. Oktober 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @vogtländer: Lass mich raten, de Randfichten hast und hörst Du auch, oder?
> 
> redlama :suspekt:



Zum Spaß mal mit, aber bleib mir bloß mit diesem Holzmichl weg.


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

@vogtländer: Das sind doch Ursächsische (arzgebirg'sche) Klänge, also Heimatlieder für Dich, oder? 
In Freital (falls Du das kennst, liegt bei Dresden) hört man das fast jeden Tag aus irgend'nem Haus düdeln "Lebt denn der alte Holzmichel noch, ... Ja!, er lebt noch ..." *leise träller*  

redlama


----------



## da_Dj (28. Oktober 2004)

Also Lieblingsmusik? Das ist die die mir grade gefällt. Die mich glücklich macht oder meine Melancholie unterstreicht  die mich zum Tanzen oder gar zum Lachen bringt.

Das schliesst bei weitem nicht alles ein oder aus. Am liebsten Hardtrance [nein nicht allgemein "Techno" oder den Voice-Trance Mist der im TV umherdudelt], aber von Zeit zu Zeit auch was rockiges, poppiges oder was grad Spaß macht.

Da ich nebenher in 'ner Disco arbeite sehe ich immer mal wieder, dass es Musik aus Richtungen gibt, die ich eigentlich nicht mag, die mir trotzdem gefällt und oft auch andersrum.

Also kein spezifischer Musikgeschmack, bunte Tüte halt


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Oktober 2004)

vielleicht fall ich etwas aus dem "Mainstream" hier:

 Progressive Rock (Nightwish, Within Temptation)


 etwas Gothic und Darkwave (Lacrimosa, Witt)


 80'er, Synthie und New Age (Mike Oldfield, Michael Cretu, Jarre, Erasure ...)

*autsch* - schlagt mich!


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *autsch* - schlagt mich!


Wir doch nicht!  
Und so sehr fällst Du doch nicht raus. Progressive Rock und Gothic ist doch irgendwie mit drin, oder?
Außerdem die 80er höre ich auch gerne. Ist nur nicht meine Lieblingsmusik.

redlama


----------



## Tobias Menzel (28. Oktober 2004)

> Progressive Rock und Gothic ist doch irgendwie mit drin, oder?


Na ja, beim Querlesen ist mir irgendwie nur Rock und Metal in allen Variationen aufgefallen... und mit Gothic meine ich keinesfalls Gothic-Rock oder Blackmetal, sondern eher den ruhigeren Stil, wie man ihn teilweise bei Lacrimosa und Dead Can Dance findet...    

Es hängt natürlich immer von der momentanen Stimmung ab, ob man etwas kraftvolles, Lustiges oder eben Melancholisches präferiert... aber ich habe gemerkt, dass sich bei weitem nicht jeder Stil als Hintergrund beim Programmieren eignet.   

Gruß
.


----------



## otherside (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Ganz klar Oasis! Die beste Musik die es gibt [zumindest nach meinem Geschmack].

Auch gut sind natürlich "die Ärzte", Feeder, Chilipeppers, The Hives, Jet,Wizo, und noch en paar mehr... 

was ich gar nicht leiden kann ist schlechter HipHop.... sowas wie 50 Pfennige...

MFG


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Oktober 2004)

Im Moment schwelge ich mit ELO in Erinnerungen ^^
Ansonsten dreht auch die aktuelle Platte "Get Born" von Jet (Retro Rock) ihre Runden in meinem CD-Player.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Oktober 2004)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] wie man ihn teilweise bei Lacrimosa [...]



OMFG. Lackiermichrosa .... :suspekt:

Danke an Dario an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Avariel (29. Oktober 2004)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht fall ich etwas aus dem "Mainstream" hier:
> 
> Progressive Rock (Nightwish, Within Temptation)


Na wenn du das als Progressive Rock einordnest bin ich auch dabei, ich hatte es bisher als Teil von 'Gothic' im Programm


----------



## tYrEaL (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich höre:

- Belvedere
- Millencolin
- NOFX
- Rise Against
- Raised Fist
- No Brain No Pain
- ...
- ...
- ...
- etc.


Gruß,
tY


----------



## saschaf (29. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal meine kleine Liste  (Alphabethisch, ohne Wertung, ohne Zuordnung)

And One, Anne Clark, Apokalyptica, Die Ärzte, Bad Religion, Björg, Blind Guardian, Blink 182, Blutengel, Clawfinger, The Cure, Danzig, Deine Lakaien, Depeche Mode, DeVision, The Doors, Eternal Afflict, Evanescence, Front 242, Guano Apes, Linkin Park, Marilyn Manson, Metallica, Mesh, Midnight Oil, Paradise Lost, Projekt Pitchfork (alle Alben bis IO), Rage agains the Maschine, Rammstein, Ramones, R.E.M., TypeONegative, Silke Bischoff, Sisters of Mercy, S.P.O.C.K., Wolfheim

Hab ich alles? - Mit Sicherheit nicht! Naja wenn mir noch mehr "Kappellen" einfallen, werde ich die noch nachtragen. Also wie ihr seht, ist bei mir auch viel Rock dabei - oder wie Terry Pratchett es sinngemäß  ausdrückt: 

"Musik mit 'Steinen' drin, die dir das Gefühl gibt auf brennenden Stufen den Himmel stürmen zu können."


----------



## Fabian (29. Oktober 2004)

tYrEaL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich höre:
> 
> - Belvedere
> - Millencolin
> ...



 Ich führe mal fort: Anti Flag, No Use For A Name, Lagwagon, Simple Plan, Rantanplan, Kettcar, Mighty Mighty Bostons, Pennywise, Across The Boarder, Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly,...


----------



## tYrEaL (29. Oktober 2004)

Fabian B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich führe mal fort: Anti Flag, No Use For A Name, Lagwagon, Simple Plan, Rantanplan, Kettcar, Mighty Mighty Bostons, Pennywise, Across The Boarder, Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly,...




Ich führe mal fort:
Stoned, Sick of it All , Terrorgruppe, Muff Potter , Thrice, Matchbook Romance, Green Day, Bad Religion , Operation IVY , USELESS ID,.........


----------



## Fabian (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich glaub, wir verstehen uns ;-)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Oktober 2004)

tYrEaL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muff Potter



Die hab ich live bei Olga's Rock gesehen. Die haben nur übers Ruhrgebiet gemeckert, deswegen fand ich die nich ganz so charmant...


----------



## Systemofadown (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ all!

Also da Ihr ja wissen wollt was wir so hören hab ich euch mal ne Liste erstellt.
Die meisten von euch kennen die Bands bestimmt nicht ^^

Aber naja ich habe mir gedacht wenn ich das schreibe dann ausführlich 

After Forever
Anthrax
Black Label Society
Blind Guardia
Böhse Onkelz
Cypress Hill
Die Ärzte
Drum n Bass
Edguy
Fear Factory
Freedom Call
Hammerfall
Heavenly
HIM
In Extremo
In Flames
Iron Maiden
J.B.O
KoRn
Linkin Park
Lordi
Machine Head
Metallica
Nevermore 		
Nightwish
Nocturnal Rites
Pantera
Rhapsody
Running Wild
Saxon 
Sepultura
Slayer
Slipknot
Sonata Arctica
Stone Sour
Stratovarius
Suicidial 
WiZo
Zonata 	

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## tool (29. Oktober 2004)

Na gut, da ich es verabscheue Bands irgendwelchen Genres zu zuordnen, zähl ich einfach mal die paar auf, die ich sehr gern hab:

Air, Kraftwerk, Pulp, Daft Punk, Die Ärzte, Moloko, Rob Dougan, Alice in Chains, A perfect Circle, Massive Attack, The Fugees, Sugar Ray, Wizo, Tool, Queen, Kiss, A-Ha, Sisters of Mercy, Billy Idol, Tito & Tarantula, Björk, Heather Nova, Beastie Boys, David Bowie, NIN, Chris Isaak, Thomas D., Chemical Brothers, Alice Cooper, Depeche Mode, Paul Anka, Duran Duran, Die Fantastischen Vier, Fettes Brot, Fünf Sterne Deluxe, Jerry Cantrell, Dave Gahan, Elvis Presley, George Michael, Martin Gore, Herbert Grönemeyer, Lauryn Hill, INXS, Blur, Jamiroquai, Kajagoogoo, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Eric Clapton, Lenny Krawitz, Madonna, Bob Marley, Metallica, Sublime, Moby, Red Hot Chili Peppers, No Doubt, Offspring, Powerman 5000, Presidents of the USA, Godsmack, Queens of the stone age, The Ramones, Soft Cell, Kylie Minouge, Bloodhound Gang, Meat Loaf, Garbage, The Doors, Rolling Stones, Skunk Anansie, Silverchair, Led Zeppelin, Shakira, Frank Sinatra, The Eagles, Static-X, Talk Talk, Beatles, Stone Temple Pilots, Life of Agony, System of a down, Tiamat, Farin Urlaub, Shania Twain, Suzanne Vega, Robbie Williams, Alica Keys, Bad Religion, Jennifer Lopez, Korn, Rage against the machine, Cheap Tric, Culture Club, Prodigy, Xavier Naidoo, Weezer, Boy George, Travis, Dean Martin, Nazareth, REM, Dion & the Belmonts, Texas, Eurythmics, Joe Cocker, Justin Timberlake, Marlene Dietrich, Tracy Chapman, Orgy, Ministry, Sting & the police, Wham, Janis Joplin


----------



## der_Jan (29. Oktober 2004)

Hast du die aufgezählt die du gern hast, oder die du kennst?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Oktober 2004)

^^

Egal was zutrifft - eine nette Auswahl ist es


----------



## tool (29. Oktober 2004)

KDZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du die aufgezählt die du gern hast, oder die du kennst?


Nur die, die ich wirklich gerne hab. In sich allerdings ohne Reihenfolge.


----------



## der_Jan (29. Oktober 2004)

Süß
(eigentlich wollte ich ja das ohne diese Bemerkung schreiben, aber dafür war der Text zu kurz, des wegen, einfach nicht beachten)


----------



## RedWing (29. Oktober 2004)

Tool hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na gut, da ich es verabscheue Bands irgendwelchen Genres zu zuordnen, zähl ich einfach mal die paar auf, die ich sehr gern hab:
> ...
> Queens of the stone age
> ...



Da sollte man aber Kyuss nicht vergessen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Fabian (31. Oktober 2004)

Hier nochmal ne nette Liste von mir ;-):

Across the Border, Sick of it All, Lagwagon, NOFX, No use for a Name, Mad Caddies, Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murphys, Anti-Flag, ...But Alive, Nirvana, Millencolin, Bad Religion, Pennywise, Terrorgruppe, The Mighty Mighty Bostons, Strike Anywhere, The Real Mc Kenzies, ...

_I'm not a fucker - I will not die - I will not kill - I will not be your slave - I will not fight your battle - I will not die on your battlefield - I will not fight for your world - I am not a fighter - I'm a human being!_


----------



## JackyD (31. Oktober 2004)

Meistens höhr ich Heavy Metall, Hard Rock. Metallica ist meine Lieblings Band. Iron Maiden, Iced Earth, Deep Purple, Children of Bodom, AC/DC, Kiss, Manowar, Black Sabbath und natürlich au JBO!


----------



## Systemofadown (31. Oktober 2004)

Mich wundert das hier ja total!

Hier hören voll viele Heavy Metal oder so in die Richtung!

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## KristophS (31. Oktober 2004)

DIe Richtung ist gut,das ist ja größer als man denkt, und ich bin um ehrlich zu sein froh nicht von Hiphoppern umkreist zu sein ;-).


----------



## funnytommy (4. November 2004)

Also ich hab keine absolute Musikrichtung die ich favorisiere, ich hör gern alles bunt gemischt und da gefällt mir das eine odere andere Lied und manche (die Meisten) eben nicht! 
Orientiere mich viel an Musikcharts....
Also um es kurz zu sagen, ich kann hier nichts aufzählen denn wenn ich den Interpreten von jedem Lied das ich mag aufzähle dann wär ich lang unterwegs....


----------



## tYrEaL (5. November 2004)

Fabian B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier nochmal ne nette Liste von mir ;-):
> 
> Across the Border, Sick of it All, Lagwagon, NOFX, No use for a Name, Mad Caddies, Flogging Molly, Dropkick Murphys, Anti-Flag, ...But Alive, Nirvana, Millencolin, Bad Religion, Pennywise, Terrorgruppe, The Mighty Mighty Bostons, Strike Anywhere, The Real Mc Kenzies, ...
> 
> _I'm not a fucker - I will not die - I will not kill - I will not be your slave - I will not fight your battle - I will not die on your battlefield - I will not fight for your world - I am not a fighter - I'm a human being!_



Hej Hej Hej!
@fabian:
Mittlerweile müssten wir doch alle haben, odeR?

Ganz spontan würde ich noch "Homegrown" dazu packen!

Gruß,

tY


----------



## Da Hacker (5. November 2004)

Also es interessiert zwar niemanden, aber ich höre eigentlich nur Pop - also das, das gerade so im Radio läuft!
sprich:
Gentlemen
Bachata
Stefan Raab(   )
Blue Lagoon
Jam & Spoon feat. Rea garvey
Kelis, usw.

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## Scalé (6. November 2004)

Ich hab vergessen das der Hans Söllner auch noch ganz wichtig ist 
Der kommt zwischen all dem Geknüppel immer noch recht häufig zum Einsatz.


----------



## digiTAL (7. November 2004)

ja, dann werd ich auch mal mein senf dazugeben.
ich höre hauptsächlich metal, drum & bass, trance und techno.

mfg digiTALE


----------



## liquidbeats (8. November 2004)

DnB (Drum&Bass) und House, bevorzugt Disco und Funk House sowie etwas Vocalhouse.
Gelegentlich auch etwas Elektro.
Ich bin zwar im besitz einer Anlage, Musik kommt aber nur ausm Rechner, da dieser mit der Anlage un dem restlichem Soundsystem verbunden ist, und da ich den Ganzen tag (solnage ich halt wach bin) Musik Höre, ist auch der Rechner Permanent an.
Gibt ja mittlerwile echt gute House und DnB Streams im netz die man sich reinpfeifen kann.


----------



## Crazy_down (8. November 2004)

Anthrax, Agnostic Front, Onkelz, Soulfly, Soilwork ...
Geht dann manchmal auch so vom Hard Rock  in Heavy / Trash Metal über.

Greetz


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (29. Dezember 2004)

Na ja hier mal eine Liste von Musiker die ich gerne hör 

 Subway †o sally 
 Goethes Erben
 Noir
 Evanescence 
 Within Temptation 
 Juli
 Haggard
 Faun
 Wolfenmond
 Untoten
 Elis
 Anime Nation
 Psycho luna
 Cultus ferox
 Blutengel
 Unheilig
 Carved in stone
 Qntal
 Potentia Animi
 Qntal


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Dezember 2004)

Meine aktuellen Top 3:

1) Depeche Mode
2) Jean-Michel Jarre
3) Marianne & Michael

Ohhh wir sind ja gar nicht im Fun-Forum  Nr. 3 ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint  
Ich habe eigentlich einen recht vielseitigen Musikgeschmack, bevorzuge aber schon Rock & Pop aus den 70ern/80ern... 

Nicht viel anfangen kann ich mit Volksmusik & Schlager, Hiphop/R'b/Black und billig gemachtem Techno-Bum-Bum.


----------



## MCIglo (29. Dezember 2004)

DJ Fate
DJ Neptune
DJ Ziego
DJ CN
Timbaland
Spitkicker
Sirremixalot
DJ Eksa
AydinK
DJ Fade Wizard
DJ Sub Zero
G-Soul

So, und nachdem das den meisten eh nix sagt, nochmal in Genre:
Hip Hop, R'n'B, Rap und Partybreaks von eben diesen Genres.


----------



## redybull (29. Dezember 2004)

gugug,

jou, als oller PC-Musiker: z.b.

1. J.-M.J. (...DER Meilenstein in E- Musik), außer die letzten "Ergüsse" von ihm...
2. KRAFTWERK, alle 80er und deren Newcomer...

aber auch :
3. Joe Cocker, ABBA, Pink Floyd, Karat, City, .......mfs....
4. Tina T., also eben halt die "Zeitlosen", 
5. mag aber auch Jazz, Techno, Classic, Rock, na ja, eben halt alles zeitlos *Gute*    z.B. Achtung : I dreaming of a white chrismas*Mist* zu spät*, RAMMSTEIN -geil-
den Rest kann ich echt ned aufzählen nach 20 Jahren mugge, vielleicht, das was ich NED mög: 

6. Volksmusik, D.Kü., alle "Castings"- Shows....etc....

na ja,
redybull


----------



## neutralist (18. April 2005)

hmm also ich höre meistens:

Brit-Pop (Travis/Athlete/Oasis/Coldpaly/Keane/...)
punk- und Deutschrock, aber auch en bissl englischsprachiger 
da sind meine Favourites:
Sportfreunde Stiller
Tote Hosen
The good Life
My Chemical Romance
Mando Diao
Rammstein 
Ärzte
Ill Nino
Nine inch nails
Turbnonegro
Jet
The Strokes

und und und


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. April 2005)

De Randfichten
Joy
Alexander
DJ Ötzi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2005)

Also ich gehoere zur Fraktion der Raver, meine bevorzugten Spielrichtungen der elektronischen Tanzmusik sind Electro und Acid und Drum'n'Bass. Hoere aber auch schonmal andere Styles.
Mit Namen will ich jetzt nicht um mich werfen da die wahrscheinlich eh kaum einer kennt. 

Ach ja: Kraftwerk rocks! 



			
				Kraftwerk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin der Musikant mit Taschenrechner in der Hand





			
				Westbam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> We'll never stop living this way



 ;-)

Nachtrag: Ganz vergessen! Toetet den Holzmichl!


----------



## Paule (25. April 2005)

Ich höre so ziemlich alles.Am meisten aber G-Funk, Jack Johnson und Eric Clapton...
Liebe Grüße, Paule


----------



## der_Jan (2. Mai 2005)

Metallica, ganz besonders mit Fade to Black, for Whom does the Bells Toll und Pulling Theeth.
 Und Doors. dort sehr gerne "paint it Black" "crystal ship" "the end" "Riders on the Storm"
 AC DC, HellsBells, Highway to Hell, T.N.T, back in black.
 Guns'n'Roses, 

 Und ein bisserl White Stripes.

 Ansonsten halt das was man mir gerade Vorsetzt, solange es kein Techno ist, oder so HipHop Dreck in seiner höchsten Stufe, 50Cent brauch ich überhaupt nicht. Und beim Pop
 könnte ich bei einer gewissen Anette looser oder wie die heißt schreikrämpfe kriegen. So Waschweib gekreische mag ich generell nicht.


----------



## Ultraflip (3. Mai 2005)

Hier mal meine Aufllistung:

Fahnenflucht
Zaunpfahl
Dritte Wahl
Mighty Mighty Bostons
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes
Slipknot
Opeth
Static X
Plot to blow up the eifel tower
Dream Theater
Violent Work of Art
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Soulfly
...

um mal ein Bruchteil zu nennen ... Am liebsten irgendwas schnelles ... Hey, wenn man selbst Gitarre spielt, hört man halt sowas! 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## der_Jan (3. Mai 2005)

KristophS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DIe Richtung ist gut,das ist ja größer als man denkt, und ich bin um ehrlich zu sein froh nicht von Hiphoppern umkreist zu sein ;-).


 
 Hier wird man auch gleich ausgeschlossen wenn man zuviel mit seinem shizzel nizzelt oder andere dizzelt. (Frag mich nicht was shizzel und nizzel heißt und was es zusammen heißt, aber dizzelt sollte dissen entsprechen[wenn das so geschrieben wird] und dissen scheint soviel zu sein wie sich gegenseitig mobben)


----------



## Paraneuros (8. Mai 2005)

so dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben

Top Band Nummer E.I.N.S von der ich mir jetzt auch(vor 2 Monaten) ein tatto machen lassen habe ist ganz klar
BÖHSE ONKELZ

ganz weit dahinter folgen Bands wie

Backyard Babies,Monster Magnet,Hellacopters,Kid Rock,The Hives,Turbonegro,T(I)NC,AC/DC,Metallica und was sonst einfach noch gut Rockt

dann fahre ich ab und zu auch noch die Hip-Hop schiene
CURSE


----------



## Lord-Lance (9. Mai 2005)

Hier mal die meine Favoriten ... 

- Massive Attack
- Lamb
- Air
- M83
- Crystal Method
- 2Raumwohnung
- Wir sind Helden
- ...
und viele viele mehr in die Richtung ...


----------



## Mülly (20. Mai 2005)

Also, ich meine lieblingsmusik wird zwar etwas hier rausfallen aber, naja   

Ich höre am liebsten
-Hardcore,Gabba (Techno)(Neophyte,Masters of Hardcore, Evil Activities,Outblast,TMC...)
-House
und Trance.

Aber meiner Freundin zuliebe auch manchmal Black Musik   

Finde aber auch paar Lieder von den Onkelz ganz cool! Mexico zum Beispiel, ist Party pur!


Greeeeez, Mülly


----------



## laCrizz (20. Mai 2005)

Zum Abgehen HipHop(egal ob deutsch,englisch oder französisch),weil ich sowas auch selber mach...

Zum Chillen Reggae zumeist klassisch Bob...

Zum Abreagieren Metal o.Ä. wie z.B. System of a Down oder Korn...

Und phasenweise so ne Mucke wie Chemical Brothers...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.scenemusic.net/
Radio Wazee : http://www.wazee.org/
Energy X - Modern Rock Alternative Radio: http://www.energyradio.fm/energyxhome.aspx

Gruß Tom


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. Mai 2005)

Ich bin da ziemlich 3 geteilt:

Einerseits hör ich viel elektoronische, härtere bzw düstere sachen (Industrial, Darkcore) wie PeakyPounder, Promo, Rude Awakening, Ophidian, Void Settler, Lunatic Asylum, Manu le Malin usw... (eigentlich alles von Thridmovement, Things To Come und teilweise Enzyme). 

Andererseits dann auch sehr ruhige Sachen (zu 90% Soundtracks) von Clint Mansel, Tan Dun, Shigeru Umebayashi, Philip Glass, Yuzo Koshiro und natürlich Nobuo Uematsu

Der letzte Teil sind irgendwelche Ambient, Experimental sachen von zB Aphex Twin, oder auch noch unbekannten Künstlern die ich irgendwo im Netz finden kann (myownmusik)...


----------



## Lykon (10. Juli 2005)

Ich für meinen Teil kann mich hier nur der Mehrheit anschließen.
Alternative; Hardcore; Emo; Indie; Punk; Rock; und alles was dazwischenliegt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juli 2005)

Metallica, Black Label Society, Slayer, Sepultura, Pantera, Children of Boddom, Dream Theatre, Iron Maiden...

Lässt sich da ein Muster erkennen ?


----------



## svennson (11. Juli 2005)

Also waren ja schon viele gute Sachen dabei, da ich meinen Geschmack auch grob in die Rochschiene einordnen würde.
Aber hört den hier keiner Jimi Hrndrix, Dinosaur Jr., Sonic Youth, Velvet Underground usw.
oder auch mal ne runde Raggae zum relaxen...!

MFG,
Sven

edit: Jetzt hätte ich beinahe Iggy Pop and the Stooges vergessen


----------



## tittli (12. Juli 2005)

So Hallo
Auch von mir mal eine Liste.
Sollte nicht viel neues dabei sein:

3 Doors Down (selten, einige Lieder sind aber noch gut)
A Perfect Circle (absolut genialer Sound)
AC/DC (rockt halt)
Alice in Chains (Unplugged ist Legende, aber auch die anderen CD's sind geil)
Apocalyptica (selten, einige Lieder sind noch gut)
Audioslave (die neue CD (Out of Exil) ist der Hammer)
Ben Harper (zum chillen halt)
Black Sabbath (Es lebe Ozzy)
Blink182 (eigentlich billiger Kommerz-Punk, aber so als Abwechslung ganz ok)
Blur (da gibts eigentlich nur ein gutes Lied-->Song 2)
Bob Marley (Legende! Ich liebe ihn)
Böhse Onkelz (siehe 3 Doors Down bzw. Apocalyptica)
Bon Jovi (siehe Onkelz)
Breitbild (regionale Hip Hop-Band, taucht nur in meiner Playlist auf weil ich die Interpreten kenne)
Cat Stevens (If you want to sing out, sing out  )
Christina Stürmer (siehe Bon Jovi)
Coldplay (Britpop halt...haben einige ganz gute Songs)
Crazytown (taucht nur in meiner Playlist auf, weil ich den Laptop für eine Disco gebraucht habe und den Sound vom Kollegen hatte)
Creed (einige tolle Songs dabei)
Cypress Hill (siehe Crazytown)
Deep Purple (wer kennt "Smoke on the Water" nicht )
Delinquent Habits (siehe Crazytown)
Die Toten Hosen (einige tolle Stimmungsmacher)
Disturbed (genialer Sound)
Eric Clapton (kein Kommentar)
Fettes Brot (siehe Crazytown)
Filter (schöner Sound)
Florian Ast (siehe Crazytown)
Fugees (siehe Crazytown)
Gentleman (ich liebe Reggea)
Good Charlotte (kein Kommentar)
Gotthard (kein Kommentar)
Greenday (siehe Die toten Hosen)
Guns n' Roses (geniale Band)
Hatebreed (für meinen Geschmack etwas gar hart...aber für schwere Zeiten ganz gut  )
HIM (schön)
Incubus (Hammersound)
Iron Maiden (genial)
Jack Johnson (sehr ruhig, aber schön)
Jimmy Hendrix (legendär)
Juli (macht gute Stimmung)
Korn (geht ab)
Led Zeppelin (ich liebe Stairway to Heaven)
Lenny Kravitz (hat einige gute Songs dabei)
Linkin Park (siehe Lenny Kravitz)
Liricas Analas (siehe Breitbild)
Machine Head (ein Paar gute Songs)
Mad Season (Layne Staley, ich liebe dich)
Manu Chao (siehe Juli)
Metallica (absolut genial)
Motorhead (siehe Machine Head)
Nickelback (siehe Crazytown)
Nirvana (legendär)
Oasis (würden sich Liam und Noel nicht so oft streiten, hätten sie sehr viel mehr Potenzial)
Papa Roach (siehe Crazytown)
Queen (legendär)
Radiohead (siehe Machine Head)
Rage Against The Machine (Tom Morello, du bist genial...was du mit deiner Gitarre anstellst ist atemberaubend, auch jetzt bei Audioslave)
Rammstein (rockt halt)
Red Hot Chilli Peppers (Californiacation)
Ska-P (rockt, macht gute Stimmung)
Staind (rockt)
Sugarcult (siehe Crazytown)
Sum41 (siehe Blink182)
System of a Down (Serj Tankians Stimme ist phantastisch! die neue CD geht ab)
The Offspring (siehe Crazytown)
Tool (siehe A Perfect Circle)
Toto (Hold the Line)
Tracy Chapman (siehe Jack Johnson)
U2 (rockt)
Wizo (lustig)


Alle Bands die mit Verweis auf Crazytown dastehen höre ich eigentlich nicht. 
Was ich mag ist also: Rock in all seinen Unterkathegorien, Ska, Reggea
Was ich nicht mag ist: Hip Hop ala 50Cent (frz. Hip Hop ist noch geniessbar), Techno/Trance und alles was in diese Richtung geht. Sprich ich will von Hand gemachter Sound!

gruss


----------



## Julian Maicher (12. Juli 2005)

Habe vor kurzem eine, zumindest für mich, neuentdeckung gemacht: Kutless
Geht auch in Richtung 3DD, Hoobastank bzw. Crossfade - also Alternative Rock.


----------



## fryfan (17. Juli 2005)

Ganz im Groben:
Was bei Rock anfängt und bei Death Metal aufhört 

Aber mein Lieblingssektor ist der Deutschrock
(Böhse Onkelz).

Aber auch sowas wie Blood for Blood gefällt mir sehr gut
Oder auch mal Viking Metal und was es da alles gibt...


----------



## hackgod (18. Juli 2005)

Tja, bei mir isses im Moment hauptsächlich In Extremo, Linkin Park, System of a Down.
Das beste is: Ich bin ziemlich der einzige in der Schule der In Extremo hört  

mfg

hackgod


----------



## fryfan (18. Juli 2005)

hackgod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das beste is: Ich bin ziemlich der einzige in der Schule der In Extremo hört
> 
> mfg
> 
> hackgod



Hier nich...ich hör es auch gern 

Und in ein paar Wochen seh ich die warscheinlich Live


----------



## hackgod (18. Juli 2005)

echt? wo is das nächste Konzert von denen?


----------



## fryfan (18. Juli 2005)

hackgod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> echt? wo is das nächste Konzert von denen?



Die Spielen aufm "Taubertal-Festival", da spielen noch mehr so Rock/Metal Bands.
Und da geh ich warscheinlich hin


----------



## Master-E (27. Juli 2005)

Ich hör hauptsächlich Black Musik - Hip Hop, R 'n B, Oldschool, Brakdance, Rap, Raggae, Jazz,...
Außerdem hör ich ab und zu gern Classic, wie Bethoven, Mozart meist wenn ich ne Inspiration brauch oder so..

Ansonsten fast alles was so läuft, meißtens kommt es auf meine Stimmung an, aber ich bin grundsätzlich sehr flexibel


----------



## Nohh (12. August 2005)

Ich höre;
BUSHIDO, EKO FRESH , NELLY , TUPAC SHAKUR , 50 CENT ;-)


----------



## canuzzi (13. August 2005)

queens of the stonage, eels, pink floyd, soundgarden, laika, the dandy warholes, deftones, noir desire, etc ............


----------



## BeaTBoxX (20. September 2005)

Hauptsaechlich alles was elektronisch ist.

Also  Techno , House , TeKHouse, DnB usw.
Alte Prodigy Sachen, Chemical Brothers .. das was Leute wie Adam Beyer , Speedy J , Cari Lekebusch , GAYLE SAN ! ! ! .. oder z.b. Moonbootica oder Antony Rother so zu Besten geben.

Darüber hinaus "rockiges"
Bevorzugt  System of a Down, Rage Against the Machine, SlipKnot , Guano Apes .gelegentlich Nightwish 


HipHop mag ich net .. eben so die ganze Chart-Soul-bla-fasel Schiene.

Live Musik kann ich wiederum FAST alles gerne hören (soferns keine Volksmusik ist  )


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. September 2005)

Also meist so in die Richtung Flogging Molly, Bad Religion und Millencolin. Derzeit aber immer verstärkter Mudvayne. Das aktuelle Album is extremst gut.


----------



## rah (5. Oktober 2005)

aktuelle Favouriten (nur ein winziger Ausschnitt):

Bach, Mahler, Bruckner, Dvorak, Chatschaturian und natürlich Beatles

Gruß
rah


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2005)

BeaTBoxX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hauptsaechlich alles was elektronisch ist.
> 
> Also  Techno , House , TeKHouse, DnB usw.
> Alte Prodigy Sachen, Chemical Brothers .. das was Leute wie Adam Beyer , Speedy J , Cari Lekebusch , GAYLE SAN ! ! ! .. oder z.b. Moonbootica oder Antony Rother so zu Besten geben.
> ...


Das ist doch mal Musik!
Ich, als Freund der gepflegten Dreiecksschwingung, kann nur sagen: Gute Auswahl.
Ich dachte schon ich waer hier der einzige im Forum der Anthony Rother kennt.


----------



## zioProduct (5. Oktober 2005)

triple H!

=

HipHop and House :>


----------



## thecamillo (6. Oktober 2005)

Hi all Tutorians,

Ich steh voll auf Hardcore - NewYorkStyle wie Rikers, Slapshot, Barcode aber auch ChicagoStyle immer wieder gerne wie Better Than A tousand. Crossover und PunkRock generell alles, Massive HipHop Richtung WU-Style nicht wie dieser Neumodische Dreck (pseudoHipHop) Mexikanischer HipHop (hört sich einfach geil an)  auch gerne. und dann noch schöne ruhige Musik wie Slipknot, Slayer, Pantera (die alten Sachen fand ich besser) und das darf nicht fehlen natürlich GABBA - und ich hör das meiste wenn ich zur arbeit fahr und oder von der arbeit kommend nach hause telefonieren ähh ich meine fahrn! *grins

Hab Euch LIEEEEB!


----------



## Maniacy (7. Oktober 2005)

Also grad laufen bei mir The White Stripes, Our Lady Peace, Coldplay und Foo Fighters rund, weil die sich alle die Mühe gemacht haben, dieses Jahr tolle neue Alben herauszubringen. 
Aber ansonsten höre ich Rock, Crossover, Reggea, Jazz, Blues, Indie Rock, Alternative, Punk, Punk Rock, Goth Punk, Emo-Punk, Grunge, ein ganz klein bisschen HipHop, hier und da etwas Klassik. Vorraussetzung ist, dass die Musik aus Liebe zur Musik entstanden ist und nicht aus Erwägungen von Unternehmerinteressen. Da kommt nie was gutes bei raus...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (11. Oktober 2005)

Hehe reptiler 

Nein ich glaube da gibts schon sooo ein paaar Leute, die mit solchen Namen was anfangen können 

Popkiller sag ich da nur 

Hast du auch Reptilien oder heisst du nur so?


----------



## aquasonic (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich bevorzuge auch eher elektronische Musik. Am meisten höre ich House, aber auch Hardstyle, Tech-House oder Goa. Rock und so ist ab und zu sicher auch ok, kommt immer ein wenig auf die Situation draufan. Was ich gar nicht hören kann ist Hip-Hop


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Oktober 2005)

BeaTBoxX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehe reptiler
> 
> Nein ich glaube da gibts schon sooo ein paaar Leute, die mit solchen Namen was anfangen können
> 
> ...


Ich hab selbst keine, ich mag sie aber. Das heisst jetzt nicht auf dem Teller, nur weil ich in Asien lebe. 
Mein Onkel hat einen gruenen Leguan, das ist ein cooles Vieh. 

Rock find ich auch schonmal okay, insbesondere Black Sabbath.
Mit HipHop kann man mich auch jagen.

Aber am liebsten sind mir halt immer noch Acid und Electro.



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Acid bis die Ohren bluten!


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Heavy Metal ist cool.

Das kann Man auch hören bis die Ohren bluten.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## ab12ton (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

am liebsten mag ich die moderne klassische Musik des 20. Jahrhunderts. Angefangen bei Arnold Schönberg, Alban Berg (Violinkonzert!), usw. usf. bis hin zu jüngeren und jüngsten Komponisten wie Maximillian C. J. Ewert.

Im Moment bin ich ganz wild auf die Musik von György Ligeti. Musik von ihm hat jeder schon mal in dem Film "2001" gehört! Die dort verwendete Musik ist auch megagenial (Requiem, z.B.), aber er hat auch ganz anders klingende Stücke geschrieben die genauso genial sind (nur eben komplett anders!). Da empfehle ich z.B. das Klavierkonzert! Das einzige Klavierkonzert, das ich mag 

Ansonsten habe ich dieselbe Krankheit wie viele von Euch (Uns?): wenn ich am Computer arbeite höre ich laut Metal. Death Metal wie Cannibal Corpse, Immolation, Ingurgitating Oblivion; oder Math Metal wie Meshuggah ))))))

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. Oktober 2005)

Was ist denn Math-Metal ?!
Das wonach es klingt?

hihi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Math-Metal=berechnetes Geschrammel?


----------



## tadpole (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich hör eigentlich die ganze "alternative" Schiene. 
Von Hardcore wie z.B. Comeback Kid oder Terror 
zu Screamo wie z.B. Yage oder The Saddest Landscape
zu Emo wie z.B. Death Cab For Cutie oder Bright Eyes
zu Ambient/Downbeat/Sonstwas wie z.B. Boards Of Canada oder Pendulum
zu Brit Pop wie Bloc Party oder Coldplay
zu Metal(core) wie z.B. The Black Dahlia Murder oder Neara 
zu Chaoscore/Sontige Hardcoregenres wie z.B. Converge oder Thursday
zu Alternative/New Metal wie z.B. A Pefect Circle oder Deftones


----------



## roseblumentopf (25. Oktober 2005)

Sehr breit gefächert:

Chillout,Ambient,Minimal,Techhouse, House,Trance,Downbeat usw., aber auch Punk oder 80's.Hip Hop/Rap auch teilweise, allerdings nicht diese
"möchtegern-ich-bin-der-geilste-und-deine-mutter-ist-doof-und-ich-hab-die-meiste-Kohle-und-die-geilsten-Nutten" Rapper wie Sido oder 50Cent, sonder eher Stieber Twins, Curse oder Cora E.


----------



## ab12ton (25. Oktober 2005)

Ja, berechnetes Geschrammel ;-)
O.k., o.k., hier habe ich mal eine kleine Analyse eines Meshuggah-Stückes gewagt:

http://people.freenet.de/js12ton/cyan.htm

Ist aber nie fertig geworden ;-)

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## revenge86 (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich höre gern:

-Rap (Kool Savas, Optik Sachen, Eminem, 2 Pac, 50 Cent etc.)
-Rock (Iron Maiden,Rammstein,Metallica,Ärzte etc.)
und halt Partymusik


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. Oktober 2005)

D.h. wenn man sich Gedanken macht, welche Noten gespielt werden, dann ist das eine Art Berechnung, und damit Math-Metal ? 
Will sagen: Aussagekraft = NULL %)
Sorry, ich würds naber trotzdem gerne wissen! 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ab12ton (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, Frank,

hast Du meinen Link angeguckt?

>Sorry, ich würds naber trotzdem gerne wissen!

Ich hoffe, ich kann Deine Frage beantworten! Ich antworte gerne 
(Auch weil die Musik, die ich mag (allen voran Berg, Ligeti, usw.) leider kaum einer kennt.)

Im Math Metal geht´s darum, komplizierte Musik zu schreiben, komplizierte Harmonik, Melodik, Rhythmik ;-) Wenn Du Meshuggah mal hörst (andere Math Metal-Bands arbeiten BTW ganz anders), wirst Du vielleicht erstmal überhaupt nicht kapieren, was da abläuft (ich hatte es damals auch nicht, ich fand auch irgendwie nicht heraus wie schnell ich die Platte abspielen muss - klang mit 33 wie 45 total komisch ;-) ) - Du hörst verschiedene Pattern unterschiedlicher Länge, die auseinanderlaufen. Das klingt wie ständig etwas neues, bis Du dahinter gekommen bist. Das ist ein tolles Gefühl ;-)

Ansonsten ist Musik natürlich nichts anderes als Mathematik, und hören unbewusstes Rechnen - das muss man sich mal klar machen ;-) Und die Mathe kann eben einfach sein (primitiver Techno: 1+1+1+1, hähä) oder nicht. Also (z.B.) ganz einfacher Techno steht auf der einen Seite, die Musik (z.B.) Iannis Xenakis, die sich etwa auf stochastische Verfahren beruft, auf der anderen 
Klassische Musik ist die Musikrichtung, in der man am meisten "Mathematik" finden wird, zum Teil bewusst, zum Teil unbewusst.

Viele Grüsse!

P.S.: Ich möchte jetzt aber nichts gegen Techno gesagt haben ;-) Ich sprach ausdrücklich von doofem Techno ;-))


----------



## rah (29. Oktober 2005)

ab12ton hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Auch weil die Musik, die ich mag (allen voran Berg, Ligeti, usw.) leider kaum einer kennt.)



Ich glaube eher, dass viele hier nicht posten, die das kennen.
Von Ligeti meinst du doch "Atmospheres", oder? Ein sehr interessantes Stück. Die Partitur hat 87! Systeme.

Gruß
rah


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2005)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind Platten auf 33 oder 45 UPM abzuspielen.
Es gibt ein paar nette Electro-Stuecke die man durch Druck auf den Knopf fuer 45RPM zu astreinem Drum'n'Bass machen kann.
Das funktioniert natuerlich nicht mit allen Electro-Stuecken, tendenziell scheint da eher der auf Djax-Up-Records erschienene Electro fuer geeignet zu sein.


----------



## firstlord18 (30. Oktober 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So langsam glaube ich "harte Musik" zu hören gehört bei informatikern dazu, denn meine beiden Brüde (ebenfalls Infromatiker) hören das gleiche wie ich.
> Vielleicht eine Berufskrankheit?
> 
> redlama :suspekt:


 
 hör heutzutage auch noch viel in richtung punk ...

 aber trotzdem das letzte jahr fast nur reggae


----------



## ab12ton (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, rah!

Ist hier doch noch einer der solches Zeug hört wie ich? ;-)

>Von Ligeti meinst du doch "Atmospheres", oder?

Nicht nur Atmospheres kommt darin vor. Es wird auch Lux Aeterna, das Requiem und noch einiges mehr gespielt 

Später hat er es ja nicht mehr so kompliziert gemacht, trotzdem ist seine Musik bis heute wunderbar geblieben. In der Bibliothek hier sind einige Partituren von ihm, es ist ein Genuss z.B. "Melodien" zu hören und in seiner Handschrift zu lesen.

Rah, was hörst Du für Musik?

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Dezember 2005)

Paraneuros hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Top Band Nummer E.I.N.S von der ich mir jetzt auch(vor 2 Monaten) ein tatto machen lassen habe ist ganz klar
> BÖHSE ONKELZ


Da muss ich mich doch mal einreihen (abgesehen vom Tattoo)
VAYA CON TIOZ


----------



## Paraneuros (20. Dezember 2005)

@niggo 

solche Antworten gefallen mir

VIVA LOS TIOZ


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> So langsam glaube ich "harte Musik" zu hören gehört bei informatikern dazu, denn meine beiden Brüde (ebenfalls Infromatiker) hören das gleiche wie ich.


Yo, seit Ich progge, hör Ich auch nur noch [SOAD] und Korn.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## firstlord18 (11. Januar 2006)

Im Moment drum'n'base


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (11. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> 
> Yo, seit Ich progge, hör Ich auch nur noch [SOAD] und Korn.
> ...



Aber beim debuggen muss man schon was ruhigeres nehem


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> Yo, seit Ich progge, hör Ich auch nur noch [SOAD] und Korn.
> MfG Alexander12


  Und das nennst du harte Musik? Das ist ja für Mädchen.

  Cradle of Filth
  Dimmu
  etc.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. Januar 2006)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und das nennst du harte Musik? Das ist ja für Mädchen.
> 
> Cradle of Filth
> Dimmu
> etc.




Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters ;-)

Fuer manche ist Scooter auch Techno 

Aber SOAD rockt  Mir Wurst, ob das von diesem oder jener als "hart" oder "weichspueler" betitelt wird.

Slipknot is aber auch geil streckenweise 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## thecamillo (12. Januar 2006)

Es geht aber nix über guten alten NY Hardcore. Da wäre z. B. Rikers, Barcode und Slapshot! Jeder der das auf meinen Kopfhörern mal gehört hat, meinte nur: "Wie kannst Du das schön finden?" Meine Antwort: "Ich finde Carmen Electra schön und meine Musik entspannend". Echt Leute, diese harten Riffs gehen unter die Haut. Die neue von Barcode find ich pers. net übel!

Gruss
thecamillo


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Einmal was gesagt und scho werd Ich tausendmal zitiert ...  :suspekt:   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2006)

Allgemein höre ich seit über 20 Jahren alles, was aus der "ElectronicMusic"-Ecke kommt: Acid, Ambient, EBM, Electro, Goa, House, Psychedelic-Trance, Techno, usw. 

Zur Zeit fahre ich wieder verstärkt auf die Pioniere "Kraftwerk" und ihre alten Alben (Autobahn '74, Radio-Aktivität '75, TransEuropaExpress '77, Mensch-Maschine '78, Computerwelt '81) in CD-Qualität () ab.


----------



## Ivan Suta (13. Januar 2006)

Electronic Ambient Music 
(The Album Leaf,Lali Puna,Dabrye,Ms. John Soda,The Notwist...)


----------



## profetic (16. Januar 2006)

Ich höre mir alles an was mir gefällt und was sich gut anhört.
Damit meine ich Metal,Punk,Rock,Alternative und ab und zu auch mal ein bischen
Jazz undReggae!


----------



## kasal (19. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ich höre am liebsten Rap/Heavy Metal.   


LG,
kasal


----------



## firstlord18 (19. Januar 2006)

Einfach gute RadioStreams von Shoutcast.com


----------



## der_Jan (20. Januar 2006)

Wie gothmetal.net


----------



## Sir Karl (10. März 2006)

Oldies und NDW !!  

Searches, Beatles, Geiersturzflug ;-)
etc.


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (9. Januar 2008)

So dann werd ich dem Thread mal neues Leben einhauchen.  Ich hör eigentlich alles, was so zum Thema Rock und Metal gehört. Momentane Favoriten sind dabei unter anderem Killswitch Engage, All that remains, Still remains, Evergreen Terrace, Funeral for a friend, Foo Fighters, Incubus, Bullet for my Valentine, Korn, Linkin Park und noch viele viele mehr. 

Bin mal gespannt ob mein Wiederbelebungsversuch glückt.


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Na ja, wenn du dir schon Mühe für einen Wiederbelebungsversuch machst:

Zurzeit höhr ich wieder viel PrinzPi und C.O.P


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ok.

Zurzeit hör ich viel Black my Heart, Embraced by Hatred, Terror, Set your Goals, Rise Against und Blumentopf. Und das Coveralbum von Evergreen Terrace.


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Blumentopf? Da scheint ja doch mal jemand Geschmack zu haben ^^


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (9. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Das Coveralbum von Evergreen Terrace is echt ziemlich geil, aber das Album Wolfbiker schießt echt den Vogel ab find ich.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ich mag Blumentopf^^. Und den Pimplegionär brauch ich wenn ich lachen will^^.

Jau, Wolfbiker is echt der Wahnsinn. Hab ich aber in den letzen paar Tagen überhaupt keine Lust darauf gehabt. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Was hat jetz doch eigentlich gleich Blumentopf mit Musik zu tun?


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Die sind ne Münscher Rap Gruppe, die nicht dem Mainstream folgen.


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Ja das weiß ich ja, deshalb hab ich gefragt.  Hab doch nur ne Spitze geworfen.


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

CraisiePrinzZ hat gesagt.:


> Hab doch nur ne Spitze geworfen.


Häääääääää?


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Man ich find die Ka**e und deshalb hab ich gefragt, was die mit Musik zu tun haben.  Einfach halt ne Spitze geworfen. Nen bissl ärgern oder von mir aus auch necken. Einfach nur sticheln.


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Achso, ich konnte mit dem Ausdruck 





CraisiePrinzZ hat gesagt.:


> ne Spitze geworfen.


 nix anfangen.:-(


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Ja das hab ich schon gemerkt. Sollen wir noch nen Duden-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Können wir gerne machen, aber lieber erst, wenn das Performance Problem auf dem Server gelöst ist ok?


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Klar kein Problem. Meinste, es gibt dann zu viele Leute, die darauf zugreifen? ^^


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Wohl eher so mittelmaß, aber dann hab ich wenigstens ein weiteres Forum zu Langeweile vertreiben ^^


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Haste sonst nix zu tun oder was? Vielleicht arbeiten oder so?


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Doch, aber du darfst des jetzt auch net so ernst nehmen ^^


----------



## CraisiePrinzZ (10. Januar 2008)

Ahja okay ... dann gehts dir also nich viel anders als mir


----------



## kverbar (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich höre überwiegend Rock, Punk, Metal und Hardcore aber in letzter Zeit auch viel Electro.

N' paar Bands...

Muse --> GENIAL!
Ultraviolet
The Killers
Story of the Year 
Monster Magnet
Audioslave
Disturbed


----------



## ink (1. März 2008)

Hmm, ich glaube ich muss auch noch bißchen Geschichte
herein packen 

Afu-Ra - Defeat
Army Of The Pharaohs - Battle Cry
Artifacts - Wrong Side Of The Tracks
B-Real - Monstars' Anthem feat. Busta Rhymes, Coolio, LL Cool J & Method Man
Bahamadia - Special Forces feat. Cali Agent
Beatnuts - Off The Books feat. Big Pun
Biz Markie - Just A Friend
Busta Rhymes - Shut'Em Down 2002
Common - I Used To Love H.E.R. & Resurrection
Company Flow - Collude Interlude
De La Soul - Ooooh.
Dead Prez - Bigger than Hip Hop
Dilated Peoples - Worse Comes to Worst
Dj Tommy Tee - Aerosoul
Dr. Dre - Still D.R.E. feat. Snoop Dogg
Eric Sermon - Battle
Fatlip - What's up Fatlip
Gang Starr - Above the Clouds & Full Clip
Ghostface Killah - Knock Knock
Heltah Skeltah - Forget Me Knots
The High & Mighty - B-Boy Document '99 feat. Mos Def & Mad Skillz
Jedi Mind Tricks - Gengis Khan feat. Tragedy Khadafi
Jurassic 5 - Long Road to Glory
KRS One - U Must Learn & Sound of da Police
Looptroop - Long Arm Of The Law
Method Man - Bring the pain
Method Man & Redman - Part II & Da Rockwilder
Mobb Deep - Survival Of The Fittest & Shook Ones Pt. II
Moka Only - Red Dragon
Mr Lif & Insight - Universal
N.W.A. - Express yourself
Nas - One Mic
Naughty by Nature - Feel Me Flow
Outkast - ATLiens
PackFM - Click, Clack And Spray
Pete Rock & CL Smooth - T.R.O.Y. (They Reminisce Over You)
The Pharcyde - Drop & Passin' me by
Promoe - These walls don't lie
Public Enemy - He got game
Puff Daddy - I Need A Girl feat. Usher
Rakim - Guess How's Back
Redman - We Don't No How 2 Act
The Roots - Don't Say Nuthing
Royal Flush - Regulate
Royce Da 5' 9'' - Boom
Run DMC - Walk this way feat. Aerosmith
Snoop Dogg - Riders On The Storm feat. The Doors
Souls of Mischief - '93 till infinity
Swollen Members - Black Magic
Talib Kweli - Get By
Tony Touch - The Return Of The Diaz Bros. feat. Doo Wop & Pain In Da Ass
Twista - Hope feat Faith Evans
Will Smith - Miami
Wu-Tang Clan - Shame On A N*gga, Rules, Killer Bees, Da Mystery of Chessboxin` & Reunited
Xzibit - Jugdement Day
Zion I - Bird's eye view

Prädikat: Wurzeln!
Peez


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (16. März 2008)

Metal, Metalchore, Nu-Metal, Death-Metal, Gothic-Metal, Heavy-Metal, Alternative, Rock, Hard-Rock , sowas ^^
System of a Down
Evanescence
Linkin Park
KoRn
Metallica
Slipknot
Ektomorf
In Flames
Limp Bizkit
Marilyn Manson
Cradle of Filth
Otep
Bestimmt hab ich wieder was vergessen


----------

